# [święta wojna] * Shell

## Johnny_Bit

Ponieważ na IRCu na pewnym kanale wywiązała się święta wojna i padły słowa "BASH AKBAR!' i 'For the tcsh!' więc moje pytanie takie: Jest jakiś rzetelny i w miarę nowy artykuł porównujący możliwie większość (a przynajmniej najpopularniejsze) shelli na GNU/Linux?

----------

## mbar

A jakiego normalnego użytkownika może to w ogóle obchodzić? Po co mi wiedzieć, że shell X ma funkcję Y, której nie mam pojęcia, jak wykorzystać? W Gentoo domyślnym shellem jest bash i jest mi z tym dobrze. Ale gdyby był to tczjzha to też by mi to wisiało, póki system działa i reaguje na proste komendy w stylu emerge  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

Od niedawna pracuję u jednego operatora komórkowego. Można się zalogować przez ssh na jeden z serwerów, ale tam jest jakiś ksh czy coś podobnego. Nie ma nawet uzupełniania za pomocą TAB. Nie pamiętam, czy ma coś takiego jak historia komend. Pracowanie w tym czymś to koszmar. Bash to jednak kawał solidnej roboty.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

No cóż, mi chodzi tylko i wyłącznie o rzetelne porównanie. a że ksh ssie straszliwie, to wie każdy.

Takie dość ciekawe opracowanie znalazłem, ale z 1994 roku, a to ciut za stare...

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Zaraz ksh ssie. To, że nie umiecie (tak jak i ja  :Razz:   - na razie...  :Wink:  ) tego skonfigurować to nie znaczy, że ssie. Można skonfigurować w niej uzupełnianie i wiele innych rzeczy, a na dodatek podobno jest dużo szybsza od basha. Kolega robił testy i okazało się, że Korn jest szybszy od Bourne'a nawet o 20%.  :Smile: 

----------

## m010ch

W czym szybszy? Katalogi szybciej listuje?  :Wink: 

----------

## no4b

Każdy wie, że zsh nie ma sobie równych  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Od niedawna pracuję u jednego operatora komórkowego. Można się zalogować przez ssh na jeden z serwerów, ale tam jest jakiś ksh czy coś podobnego. Nie ma nawet uzupełniania za pomocą TAB. Nie pamiętam, czy ma coś takiego jak historia komend. Pracowanie w tym czymś to koszmar. Bash to jednak kawał solidnej roboty.

 

Coś takiego jest w Solaris'ie. Nie ma tab'a, nie ma historii, a co najgłupsze backspace też nie działa, więc jak się walniesz w komendzie to od nowa  :Razz: 

Bash jest boski  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *13Homer wrote:*   Od niedawna pracuję u jednego operatora komórkowego. Można się zalogować przez ssh na jeden z serwerów, ale tam jest jakiś ksh czy coś podobnego. Nie ma nawet uzupełniania za pomocą TAB. Nie pamiętam, czy ma coś takiego jak historia komend. Pracowanie w tym czymś to koszmar. Bash to jednak kawał solidnej roboty. 
> 
> Coś takiego jest w Solaris'ie. Nie ma tab'a, nie ma historii, a co najgłupsze backspace też nie działa, więc jak się walniesz w komendzie to od nowa 
> 
> Bash jest boski 

 W Solarisie domyślny jest sh, ale przecież nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, żeby odpalić sobie na przykład basha...  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Jak se go doinstalujesz, odpalisz i ew. skonfigurujesz... A po co sobie utrudniać ?  :Razz: 

----------

## Raku

 *m010ch wrote:*   

> W czym szybszy? Katalogi szybciej listuje? 

 

widzisz - niektórzy piszą dość zaawansowane programy/skrypty w językach powłoki.

----------

## m010ch

Wiem o tym - to było z przymrużeniem oka  :Wink: 

Piłem do ogólnego stwierdzenia Kurta Steinera, że ksh jest [podobno] dużo szybszy od basha  :Cool: 

----------

## Raku

 *m010ch wrote:*   

> Wiem o tym - to było z przymrużeniem oka 
> 
> Piłem do ogólnego stwierdzenia Kurta Steinera, że ksh jest [podobno] dużo szybszy od basha 

 

podobno to nie podobno. Testowałem kiedyś pod Solarisem system portów z NetBSD (pkgsrc). Po którymś upgradzie libtoola miałem wielki problem z kompilacją czegokolwiek pod amd64 - segfaulty, itp. Przyczyną był libtool i solarisowy ksh właśnie. Śledząc dyskusję developerów przeczytałem właśnie, że ksh został wybrany jako powłoka do działania libtoola właśnie z powodów lekkości i szybkości działania (developerzy od portu libtoola robili jakieś testy i wychodziło im, że ksh działał w pewnych zastosowaniach szybciej niż sh czy bash.)

----------

## BeteNoire

Bash jest fajny, ale dopełnianie basha kuleje i potrafi być denerwujące. Ktoś tu zachwalał zsh, ale jak może wkurzyć początkującego z tą powłoką brak działania home i end   :Confused: 

----------

## no4b

Ale można bardzo szybko wygooglować jak to ustawić.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Ja wiedziałem że tak będzie... Święta wojna trwa...

To jak, nie ma nigdzie rzetelnego porównania?

----------

## weni

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> (...) może wkurzyć początkującego z tą powłoką brak działania home i end  

 

Wszystko kwestia konfiguracji. Ostatnio stawiałem Debiana i po standardowej instalacji też nie działały w bashu klawisze home i end. Wystarczyło coś tam odremować w /etc/inputrc (thx google).

----------

## Poe

osobiście uzywam zsh. dla mnei najwygodniejszy, ale googlując ostatnio natknąłem się na taki artukulik. zajrzyjcie na link, który jest w nim podany, brzmi interesująco

http://www.linux-mag.com/id/2288

----------

## Kurt Steiner

nadvsh też jest fajne!  :Razz: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> nadvsh też jest fajne! :P

 

Długo na tym pracujesz/pracowałeś?

----------

## m010ch

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   nadvsh też jest fajne!  
> 
> Długo na tym pracujesz/pracowałeś?

 

http://nadvsh.sourceforge.net/nadvsh.6.html#author%20and%20inspiration  :Question: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *m010ch wrote:*   

>  *13Homer wrote:*    *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   nadvsh też jest fajne! :P 
> 
> Długo na tym pracujesz/pracowałeś? 
> 
> http://nadvsh.sourceforge.net/nadvsh.6.html#author%20and%20inspiration  :?:

 

I?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   nadvsh też jest fajne!  
> 
> Długo na tym pracujesz/pracowałeś?

 Praca, pracą - ale pobawić się można. Szczerze mówiąc to chwilę się tylko tym bawiłem - przypomniało mi się teraz i postanowiłem rzucić jako ciekawostkę.  :Wink: 

----------

## m010ch

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *m010ch wrote:*    *13Homer wrote:*    *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   nadvsh też jest fajne!  
> 
> Długo na tym pracujesz/pracowałeś? 
> 
> http://nadvsh.sourceforge.net/nadvsh.6.html#author%20and%20inspiration  
> ...

 

Eh - ostatnio mam omamy - wydawało mi się, że napisałeś 'nad', ale teraz widzę 'na'   :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Praca, pracą - ale pobawić się można. Szczerze mówiąc to chwilę się tylko tym bawiłem - przypomniało mi się teraz i postanowiłem rzucić jako ciekawostkę. :wink:

 

No właśnie, ktoś poświęca masę czasu na stworzenie czegoś, co najwyraźniej nadaje się tylko do paruminutowej zabawy.

Zastanawiam się, czy istnieje na Linuksa coś takiego, jak na VAX'ie: żeby wykonać komendę wystarczy wpisać kilka pierwszych znaków jej nazwy, zazwyczaj 3 (oczywiście, jeśli jednoznacznie ją definiuje) albo "przebywanie" jednocześnie w kilku katalogach - coś jak PATH przy uruchamianiu programu (wpisujesz nazwę a powłoka wyszukuje, gdzie taki program jest i go uruchamia), ale dotyczy to także listy plików: wpisujesz odpowiednik komendy ls i dostajesz listę wszystkich plików ze wszystkich katalogów, w których "jesteś".

----------

## kfiaciarka

ten nadvsh przypomina mi fisha który będąc przyjaznym dla początkujących potrafi się strasznie zamulić w wrąbać 100% cpu:/

----------

